# Anywhere 8-9 checkin



## superdot5 (Aug 1, 2014)

I just had a change in the summer plans . . . I need another week starting Friday or Saturday.  If you have anything available - I am interested.

Casey


----------



## Teresa (Aug 5, 2014)

*Daytona Beach Shores*

I have a 2/2 in Daytona Beach Shores, FL.   

[Deleted:  I'm sorry, but you can't post links to outside Ads that are over $100 per night here.]

Make an offer.

Teresa


----------



## voyager1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've sent you a p.m.


----------



## superdot5 (Aug 7, 2014)

*Thank you Tuggers*

Thank you for all of your help Tuggers.  We are going to stay home and chase the extra vacation later.  Thanks again.


----------

